# First Orkses rumour?



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Found this tidbit. Seems to be a far bit away yet but thats at least something for them greenskinlovers :mrgreen:

Cred to Natfka and all his sources where its due.



> Here is one of our xenos races we have not really heard anything about for some time. While this rumor is a little vague and places a new codex for early 2013, Ghost picks it up with a little more detail about where Orks sitting currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience seems like a virtue for this one...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gimme Snakebites with Squiggoths. And Cyboars.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn. This means I've gotta finish the army I've been building since Blackreach came out before the Codex becomes obsolete. :/


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Bringing the klans back? I could go for that! Anything to use a legitimate Leman Russ in an ork army again.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, Orks do indeed appeal to me. Maybe if I end up getting 4k points of the other armies I have, I'll start with this.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Please in the name of gork and mork let them bring back the klans!! Bloodaxes for the win!!

Orks were my very first army (sadly parents threw out my old models aaarrrggghhhh!!!) and I used to have the first ork codex which had some language and name generators.

Skargul will rise again!!!


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

It's all about the Deathskulls. Gimme dem boyz and I might have to Ork it up.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I love rumors like this, not saying that it is not true and it's always good to have if from one of the communities more reliable source but...

It's basically a list of things which would be necessary in any ork re-release, plastic war buggy and scorcha *check* re-rubb to put specialised armies back in like seems to be the norm now *check* release date within the codex re-write cycle *check*

The only bit which looks more like new rumor is a fighta-bomber, I would guess we get some air units for each codex as it is re-released tbh


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This sounds a great direction for GW if it all true. This will give me incentive enough to finally paint the rest of my Army "The Purple Skullz".

I love the idea of finally plastic warbuggy's, wartrakks and skorchas.

And add rumoured plastic fighter-bombers will complete my big choppa sqaudron.

As rumours go this is a good one.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope there is something to these rumours. Bringing back the clans would be superb. And I know this will piss off the tournie players but put back in a little more random and humour. Let black templars be the misery police


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well buggy/scorcha CAD photos were seen a few GD's back before the black out, the current trend of all new codex including flyers means fighta bomber is a shoe in and the clan thing is just a logical step as more colourful fluff is included in newer codexs so for me the whole rumour is another person adding up what we know and what would make sense and claiming it true. surprised he didnt chuck in plastic mega nobs.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Clans seem logical as it appears likely chaos legions are also coming back...the wheel us turning back again finally!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate to be selfish here but I really hope that Orks are not coming back anytime soon.

Being put in early 2013 is a worry for me since Eldar are currently stuck in limbo of late 2012/ early 2013 release and I really don't want Orks stealing their spotlight.

Also saying "we have nothing about the Orks for a while" takes the piss as an Eldar player since even in January/February 2012 the Ork codex is only 4 years old (If it did come out early 2008) whilst I stare at my old 5 year old codex as it stands. If left for another couple years and I have a really big case to worry. Also there are far more models in the Eldar range that need updating before Orks. I think the only other army that needs that many updates are the Sisters.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I hate to be selfish here but I really hope that Orks are not coming back anytime soon.
> 
> Being put in early 2013 is a worry for me since Eldar are currently stuck in limbo of late 2012/ early 2013 release and I really don't want Orks stealing their spotlight.
> 
> Also saying "we have nothing about the Orks for a while" takes the piss as an Eldar player since even in January/February 2012 the Ork codex is only 4 years old (If it did come out early 2008) whilst I stare at my old 5 year old codex as it stands. If left for another couple years and I have a really big case to worry. Also there are far more models in the Eldar range that need updating before Orks. I think the only other army that needs that many updates are the Sisters.


I'd say the problem for eldar is that their models look great already, not that they need updating. Since most of the eldar models already look great, they aren't going to get the rules update that they need, because gws needs to sell models with the rulebook.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Eleven said:


> I'd say the problem for eldar is that their models look great already, not that they need updating. Since most of the eldar models already look great, they aren't going to get the rules update that they need, because gws needs to sell models with the rulebook.


That may be their opinion but in mine I eblieve that all the Phoenix Lords, Jetbikes, Vypers, Wraithguard, Warlocks, Dark Reapers, Shining Spears, Warp Spiders and the Avatar of Khaine could all do with a re-sculpt methinks. They are the ones either mostly outdated or just look so ugly as models they need it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Eleven said:


> I'd say the problem for eldar is that their models look great already, not that they need updating. Since most of the eldar models already look great, they aren't going to get the rules update that they need, because gws needs to sell models with the rulebook.


All the Eldar needs is a new Codex and some beefing up with extra killing power, but that is just about it, the model range is fantastic, nothing needs to get a resculpt.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

No one likes Eldar anyway . 

I thought the current rumour was that eldar would be released with the new boxed set and 6th ed rules?


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

Well how long did the DE stay with the THINNEST BOOK possible (Even if they are the thinnest models), but oddly, I would like to see something new for the Eldar, I enjoyed their codex, but some aspects (No pun intended) just need refitting. But I wouldn't mind putting some money aside to get plastic Warp Spiders and Banshees...... But then again, the Sisters need plastic too..... they are easily the heaviest army I have since... and the guy didn't even have a tank on the board....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think early 2013 is being very optimistic. I see Eldar coming at the end of 2012 beginning of 2013, so that would push orks back to the back end of 2013 along with CSM. There is very little room for extra armys if 6th edition is out in the middle of 2012, as first codex release will certainly be Vanilla Marine. 

This leaves 1 or 2 releases before 6th edition (my money is on Templars and Tau), but there is as always with GW, no guarantees.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Not to turn this into an Eldar wishlist - but the models which should be at the top of the list imo are wraithguard, then jetbikes, then FW phoenix lords. Maybe a few others but most of the models are already pretty good.

I would expect them to be around the time Humakt said also.

Orks need some rebalancing, they are also a nice easy army to re-do the book for and do one wave of models to fill the last few gaps. Expect them when a big sales hike is needed as orks sell well but getting a few new people into them as the current new codex could shift a lot of models - FW also as the FW range is extensive.

I recon orks will be in the second "wave" of codices in 6th as the "needs updating but not a priority" batch after the "actually this is old, doesn't work and we never sell the models any more" priority lot.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like the Klans to come back, i prefer it when stuff like that was in the codexs so this would be welcome. But i do think there are stuff that need to be done before Orks, yes they might need rebalancing but i wouldnt say its urgent or anything but the plastic buggys and such would be welcome and could be done with out a new codex


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been wanting to do a mechanized Goff army for a while now, but with the current Codex that's a miserable idea. If the Klanz rumor bears fruit I may well get on board the Green battle/bandwagon.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

We aren't getting Orks for long long long time. I imagine Chaos Legions, Tau, Black Templars, 6th Edition, Dark Angels, Eldar, Vanilla Marines would all be before it.


----------

